# Restoring subframe/Suspension components, bilthamber



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

He all 

I am in the process of removing some worn out suspensions components from my car, replacing the bushes , treating the surface rust , and then applying some satin black paint to freshen it up. 

I have been looking at bilthamber for some products I can use, can anybody recommend any products they have used in the past doesnt have ot be from the site above. 

I know I will need to do the following 

1 - De-grease - Surfex
2- Treat the rust - Deox C Gel / Sand/Wirewheel
3- Primer , electrox or Etchweld primer not sure which one
4- some top coat satin paint for that oem look. VHT / Hammerite 

If anyone could recommend steps they've taken /products used that would be great!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Primer wise I think as you say maybe an etch primer, or even something like ZG90 Galvanising spray which can be used as a primer.

Once you've finished and it's assembled, I've give the whole thing a dusting over with Dynax UC as that'll protect your fasteners and new finish against stone chips, salt etc.


----------



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks, I'll check out Dynax UC


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Bilt hamber are Fantastic products and great customer service. 

I've just recently Worked with their hydrate 80 and 2 part epoxy paint. Great stuff.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Also, for rust removal prior to hydrate 80 I've had great results from the abracs twist knot drill attachment from tool station dirt cheap, very aggressive and long lasting.


----------



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

enc said:


> Also, for rust removal prior to hydrate 80 I've had great results from the abracs twist knot drill attachment from tool station dirt cheap, very aggressive and long lasting.


Would I need to use hydrate 80 if so what stage, I've just bought a sander which takes a 50mm disc's wondering if there are any types of disc's that take off paint

I've got a wire wheel attachment on my grinder which should do the job also!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't use hydrate 80 on suspension. Clean up and remove all rust. Coat of electrox then epoxy mastic if you want to stick with bilt hamber.


----------



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

Shug said:


> Don't use hydrate 80 on suspension. Clean up and remove all rust. Coat of electrox then epoxy mastic if you want to stick with bilt hamber.


Awesome, would you advise any other way or other products?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

The Bilt Hamber products are great.

If you fancy a look at something else maybe this:

http://aquasteel.co.uk/

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello All

I thought I would share some progress

what are your thoughts its ready for paint

My first time painting , am thinking elctrox on the bare metal followed by a top coat of either POR-15 , Frost chassis black, Eastwood chassis black? would I need coats of anything else?

Would you guys have any other recommendations on products or application?

Cheers!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Have a look a DC240s’ thread on his TT, you will see some impressive results and how he does it. The finish is incredible.


----------



## Qasim (Feb 25, 2017)

bluechimp said:


> Have a look a DC240s' thread on his TT, you will see some impressive results and how he does it. The finish is incredible.


Have you got a link?, I can't seem to find the thread!


----------

